# [VIDEO ]ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 et 3D (résolu)

## spy20

Bonjour,

je vous écris car j'ai tenté en vain de faire marcher correctement la 3D avec cette CG.

```
spy20 Dls # lspci | grep ATI

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 01)

```

Et

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r2, 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_M_processor_1400MHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 01 Nov 2010 11:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA Q3AEULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dfx X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 apm bash-completion berkdb branding build bzip2 calendar cdr cdrw cgi cli cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbase dbus debus divx dmaker dri dvd dvdr emacs emake embed encode examples exif extras faac ffmpeg flac fortran ftp gconf gd gdbm gif glade glob gmplayer gnome gpm grace gsm gtk gzip hal hddtemp i18n iconv ieee1394 imap ipv6 jack jadetex jpeg jpeg2k kde latex libnotify lm_sensors lock mad matroska merge modules mp2 mp3 mpeg msn mudflap mysql nas ncurses network networkmanager new-session nls nptl nptlonly odbc ogg opengl openmp optimized-qmake oss pam pch pcre perl php pic png policykit postgres postscript pppd pthread pulseaudio python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime radio raw readline rtmp ruby screenshot session sound source ssl startup-notification static_libs suexec svg sysfs tcpd theora threads thunar tiff tk toolkit-scrool-bars tools unicode vorbis vpx win32codecs wmf x264 x86 xanim xft xinetd xorg xpm xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions dbd env proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_ftp proxy_http status proxy alias auth_base include info dir vhost_alias version auth_basic auth_digest authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" XFCE_PLUGINS="menu trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Voici la version de Xorg x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.7-r1

Le rendering semble Ok

```
glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: Yes
```

Et là pas magique du tout

```
glxgears 

570 frames in 5.0 seconds = 113.951 FPS

667 frames in 5.0 seconds = 133.380 FPS

836 frames in 5.0 seconds = 167.197 FPS

820 frames in 5.0 seconds = 163.972 FPS

808 frames in 5.0 seconds = 161.440 FPS

804 frames in 5.0 seconds = 160.631 FPS

802 frames in 5.0 seconds = 160.234 FPS

```

Au niveau du Grub

<M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86  ...

<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) -->

            <M>   ATI chipset support                                        │ │  

  │ │    <M>   AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 chipset support                 │ │  

  │ │    <M>   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support                   │ │  

  │ │    <M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

Mon pc est un Compaq Nx7000, donc il a pas mal d'années.

C'est pourquoi j'ai opté pour une Gentoo avec Xfce4.

J'ai testé en lancant Quake, et il y a pas moyen ^^.

Avez-vous des idées sur comment je pourrais faire fonctionner la 3D avec ma CG.

De plus lorsque je lance certaines vidéos en plein écran ou avec certains programmes (vlc, mplayer) la vidéo freeze, lague.

C'est pénible :s.

Merci à vous pour vos conseils.

Cordialement,

Spy20Last edited by spy20 on Thu Nov 04, 2010 2:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Picani

Je ne pense pas que tu as activé le support pour ta carte dans le noyau. Regarde avec la "fenêtre" help pendant la configuration du noyau pour savoir si ta carte fait partie de ce que tu actives. Ou alors essaye avec genkernel.

----------

## kwenspc

le coupable: 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"
```

Ce n'est pas le tout d'avoir le DRM dans le noyau, encore faut il avoir la partie user space. Et oublis les drivers proprios: ils ne gèrent plus les vieilles cartes comme celle ci.

Mets radeon à la place de fglrx.

----------

## spy20

Slt,

ok tu me conseilles de mettre radeon à la place de fglrx.

Une fois la modification faite, je poursuis de quelle manière ? :

- emerge -DuNav world

- revdep-rebuild

Pour Genkernel (étant débutant sous Gentoo) j'ai commencé avec cette méthode, et ça n'a pas été mieux.

Merci à vous.

----------

## kwenspc

Le emerge seul devrait suffire. -DuN pas besoin de 'av'.

----------

## spy20

Bonjour,

j'ai fais la modification.

Puis j'ai fais mon emerge, et enfin un revdep-rebuild car j'avais le temps ^^.

Autrement voici le résultat :

spy20 sylspy20 # glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: Yes

spy20 sylspy20 # glxinfo | grep Open  

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 (RV250 4C66) 20090101  TCL DRI2

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 7.8.2

OpenGL extensions:

spy20 sylspy20 # glxgears 

2956 frames in 5.0 seconds = 591.146 FPS

2407 frames in 5.0 seconds = 481.379 FPS

2644 frames in 5.1 seconds = 523.527 FPS

4966 frames in 5.0 seconds = 993.008 FPS

4881 frames in 5.0 seconds = 974.500 FPS

C'est sensiblement mieux au niveau frames et FPS, mais pensez-vous que se sera suffisant ?

Merci encore.

Spy20

----------

## Picani

Sa devrait être bon, vu l'âge de la carte. Avec une ATI X1950 j'étais à 400FPS et tous marchait nickel (bureau KDE 3D, films en HD). Par contre je n'ai jamais essayé les jeux.

----------

## Delvin

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark, ça permet juste de voir que l'accélération 3D fonctionne

http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Glxgears_is_not_a_Benchmark

----------

## kwenspc

Le meilleur benchmark c'est un ptit jeu 3D, fretsonfire ou autre hop.

----------

## spy20

Merci beaucoup c'est super, et je suis vraiment surpris qu'il fallait faire que ça comme modif.

Je testerais pour voir ce que ça donne avec un jeux

----------

## geekounet

Hello, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## spy20

Oui en fait j'attendais de tester avec un jeu.

Et j'ai fais le test avec Quake3 arena et ça semble bon.

C'est vraiment super, merci encore à vous

----------

